
Tree visitors in Clojure - based2
https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/j-treevisit/index.html
======
iLemming
Extremely nice, very detailed article. Reads like a paper not a blogpost -
obviously this is work that took days and maybe even weeks. Where does Alex
Miller find time for doing that I have no idea - he organizes multiple
conferences, writes books and manages lifecycle of Clojure core and many
Clojure libraries.

